# Cat 3 Licensing



## Ollies_Snakes (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyway of getting a cat 3 license before your 18, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Snowman (Aug 7, 2015)

Nope. You can get your parents to get one though. Cat 3 is a WA thing. The rest of Australia doesn't have such nonsense.


----------



## Ollies_Snakes (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah we already have 3 snakes two of which are mine just wanted to put them in my name but i guess not


----------

